

"There are some people who don't wait." - davi
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/05/12/%E2%80%9Cthere-are-some-people-who-don%E2%80%99t-wait-%E2%80%9D-robert-krulwich-on-the-future-of-journalism/

======
olifante
absolutely brilliant commencement speech by Robert Krulwich.

